

Google ties up with Election Commission for voters’ registration - naanalla
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Google-dips-into-CSR-budget-ties-up-with-Election-Commission-for-voters-registration/articleshow/28205460.cms

======
vasuadiga
Indian Election Commission has gifted the entire country's electoral data to
Google. The electoral data includes (at least) voter's name, father or
husband's name, address, age and sex. Apparently its a service being done by
Google as part of its CSR obligations. It is not clear if Google can use it
for any other purposes.

------
usablebytes
Anything for data :)

